# Confluence Kayaks Spring Swap this weekend



## Juan De Confluence (Apr 22, 2005)

Friends,

Please join us this weekend for the largest kayak & paddlesports swap on the Front Range. If you are Buying or selling used gear, do not miss this event!
SWAP Hours 10-6 Saturday, 11-5 Sunday
There is more info here: Confluence Kayaks > THE LATEST INFO > Events 

Boats and gear can be dropped off today until 7pm or first thing tomorrow morning. Consignment rates are 10% for store credit or 20% for cash back.

SPIN THE WHEEL of MISFORTUNE for your chance to win great prizes and special offers.

WE have already has close to 50 boats dropped off including all kinds of kayaks, SUP's, canoes, and gear so shop early for the best deals.

I'll post a list of boats this evening...

juan


----------

